# JavaScript für Touch Devices bei DropDown Menü



## Numb (14. Feb 2014)

Hallo an alle,

ich möchte meine DropDown Menü mit JavaScript optimieren, so dass Css-Hover-Menü auch bei Touch Devices durch zB Klicken funktioniert bzw geöffnet. Wie kann man so was machen? :noe:

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tobse (14. Feb 2014)

*Java != JavaScript
*

Auf touch-geräten gibt es die ontouch-events. Mehr dazu hier und in JavaScript-Foren.


----------



## JavaMeister (14. Feb 2014)

> Java != JavaScript



Er ist im korrekten forum.


----------



## Tobse (15. Feb 2014)

JavaMeister hat gesagt.:


> Er ist im korrekten forum.



Mag sein, dass es die richtige Kategorie ist. Das hier ist aber nach wie vor ein Java-Forum. Du kannst nicht erwarten, in einem Forum für Jitter-Sprachen kompetente Webentwickler zu finden. Das sind 2 verschiedene Welten.


----------



## JavaMeister (15. Feb 2014)

Wird er sicherlich auch so merken, wenn keiner Antwortet.


----------

